# my does are biting!



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

My boers, and NG bucks are find, my 3 NG does started to bite - me not each other. I don't feed treats by hand. One is only going on 5mos, her mother has always been nibbly; pulling on hoodie strings or anything on you she could grab. I was out with them yesterday and mom, baby and my other doe were coming up for their people time, but started to bite. I'd tell them no bite and push their muzzle away. Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Pinch their ear and yank them away from you firmly when they do that, and don't apologize. With most things I just gently push their nose away, but biting (hard) isn't one of them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Squirt them with water.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My doeling recently started nibbling, she's one that will lick my arm or leg as she stands close and I don't deter her from that but once she started to scrape with her teeth, I simply move away from her, she gets the point as I also stop petting her once she does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would pull the ear, it is a natural way, that goats discipline other goats. :thumb: 

A squirt gun will give them a surprise as well. :wink:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a few that bite too. They only bite when they want me to pet them, the ear thing works on the two for a few days and the other one she knows its coming and bites me and turns her head away. A few weeks ago she bit my fingers it hurt and I was mad, I grabbed her top lip and squeezed and twisted a little. I know that sounds really mean, but she was not getting it, and it hurts bad when they bite ....But I do have to say she has not bit again so far.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Spray bottle..."bite" to the ear...smack on the nose...there are a few things you can do that should work. Say a firm...NO!...at the same time, when you discipline...they should get the message pretty quick.


----------

